# Insurance quotes : need advice



## tangou (Jun 22, 2008)

HI again

I didn't thought it will be that difficult for me to get insured, but here we go... 
Situation is:
I'm 29 , have a license since 2001 and was driving all the time since. Before i came to UK in 2005, i was living in other EU country. Currently have my license exchanged to Full UK, but feeling being treated as complete noob despite not being involved in any kind of accidents. Problem is that i'm only got insured with UK insurer only 8 months ago, and i can't get no claims proof in English from my country :runaway: , so that leaves me with 0 years no claims  . Every time i'm trying to get a quote on popular websites i'm having quite big figures showing:
I tried a few cars such as: r34 gtt, r33 gtr, and toyota aristo 2gen.
Quotes for aristo and r34 gtt were around 1400. So i thought i could live with that , but recently tried to get a quote for standard + cat1 ALARM r33 gtr vspec ( i found garage, that would do a P/X under good conditions) and least i had was £2200 which is quite a shocking for me. I'm looking for TPFT cover and willing to pay all by one payment. Tried Adrian here, but he couldn't help much. 
What could you advice for me as i'm really about to burrow my dream of owning a gtr for 10 years ...

thanks in advance :bowdown1:


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Having no proof of no claims bonus is always going to go heavily against you I'm afraid.

Not sure how much it will help a number of people have had good quotes from A-Plan Insurance - 0845 0711234 and also Sky Insurance - 0870 1121759. If you havent tried them already, it may be worth a go. I'm with A-plan at 28 years old on a highly modified 600+ bhp R33 GTR and only paying £530 fully comp. Sadly though, that is with full no claims discount with 10 years driving history in this country and no claims or crashes.

Good luck.


----------



## tangou (Jun 22, 2008)

i don't mind paying 1,5k , as i fully understand the situation, but i don't understand why difference in quotes between r34gtt and r33 gtr is so big while they are same value cars with +- same power output as standard. Anyway - i will try sky ins. and a-plan. 
thanks for update


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*gtt v gtr*

The way insurance works is wrong i had a van worth 7k bought a van worth 23k and they only wanted £20 more.

Plus GTR will be easy to tune to high power more likely to be stolen etc


----------



## S13_240sx (Apr 11, 2009)

It may be worth your while having your proof translated into english. Get your documents sent you then pay a company to have them translated for you. Quick search of google will find you document service companies that can have this done for you in you area. Call you insure back and advise then you have the orginal and a translated copy sent to them.


----------

